# Building a tandem fork and brakes for sale



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

White brothers WB Loop Tandem Fork 29er 100mm like new Magura Louise disc - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

still have if anyone interested


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

LOOP fork still available and I just purchased a Maverick DUC 32 so that I can have suspension and lock it out. Paid for add on MTBR........... Still have the fork, brakeset, and even a front chris king wheel!


----------

